#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-03
<carlosgonzalca> buenos dias
<carlosgonzalca> Buenoas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-04
<trata> hello 
<trata> help 
<trata> hola
<trata> hay alguien
<Guest85369> Hola, este es el meeting para lo del grupo de estudio?
<Guest85369> Bien, se le botó corriente a la propuesta
<Guest85369> pero no.
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, :S sisas
<SergioMeneses> esperar a ver q tal se mueven por la lista
<Guest85369> Tal vez en HackBo...:S
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, sisas!
<SergioMeneses> ud vive en bogota?
<Guest85369> ha, sí...claro
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, eso nos vemos alla... yo voy a subir
<Guest85369> Qué dia va estar alla?
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, llego el viernes
<SergioMeneses> y asisto el sabado al barcamp
<Guest85369> entonces nos veríamos el viernes hacia el medio día, si  le parece
<Guest85369> BN
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-05
<catalina> bUENOS DIAS
<catalina> NECESITO HABLAR CON UN MIEMBRO DE LA COMUNIDAD DE UBUNTU COLOMBIA
<catalina> EN FLISOL ME DIJERON QUE POR ESTE MEDIO EN EL LINK DE AYUDA 
<catalina> PERO NO ENCUENTRO COMO CONTACTARME POR MEDIO DE UN CORREO
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-06
<victben> buenos días
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-07
<pacho106> buenas 
<pacho106> hay alguien 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-08
<inti005> holaaaaaaaa
<inti005> holaaaaaaaaaa
<inti005> si codigo de conducta para todos... buena idea
<inti005> pero nadie contesta...... ja ja jaja ja jajajajajajajaja
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-02
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, como vamos?
<andresmmujica> hola sergiomeneses
<andresmmujica> con ganas de irme a la cama la verdad :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> asi ando yo... tengo una maluquera
<SergioMeneses> pero voy a subir las fotos del flisol cucuta a mi picasa
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, q paso al fin con lo del campus? yo le respondi unas ideas pero eso quedo muerto?
<andresmmujica> pues nadie respondio la verdad... los puntos que ud comento pero nada concreto
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, mire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue263#Membership_Boards:_Restaffing_and_Reorganization
<andresmmujica> invite por la lista de pronto a alguno le interesa participar..
<andresmmujica> a alguno de los members
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si eso tengo pensado
<SergioMeneses> o bueno eso voy a hacer xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, no le interesa a ud?
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<andresmmujica> nah para nada
<andresmmujica> hola linaporras
<andresmmujica> chicos les propongo que discutamos solo un punto, el que sea critico para no demorarnos mas de 30 min ....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, saludos
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, q fail hace rato q no nos reunimos y eso q somos mas pocos
<linaporras> hola
<linaporras> pues en realidad pensaba que discutieramos las tareas pendientes, y pues habai invitado al chico de Flisol Medellín xq como hoy iban a mirar cosas del concilio...
<linaporras> a proposito de cosas, pido que entre los invitados nos den un voto
<linaporras> :)
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, es q vos debes ser miembro del concilio
<SergioMeneses> ya de una vez
<SergioMeneses> pupitrazo!
<SergioMeneses> asi a andresmmujica no le guste la idea
 * SergioMeneses runs
<SergioMeneses> dedalux, ping
<JHOSMAN> Hello moto!
<linaporras> jajaja Hello moto, disque llegabas tarde, poquitico tiempo como 6 minutos na mas..
<linaporras> y andres mujica se quedo callado
<andresmmujica> pues de hecho estaba pensando que los del concilio no deberian tener voto, sino los de la comunidad jijijji :)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, saludos
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, tenemos q hacer las votaciones
<SergioMeneses> delegar todo a la comunidad ya
<SergioMeneses> o q ellos eligan
<SergioMeneses> hacer las votaciones por launchpad
<andresmmujica> hehehe keep dreaming my boy
<andresmmujica> bueno si vamos a hablar algo que sea de una
<dedalux> hola sergio
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, lol... imho is the way, isn't?
<JHOSMAN> Lina... como te fué¡
<andresmmujica> si pero todavia le falta madurez a la comunidad para hacer algo asi
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, escoger entonces tema: campus, reaprovacion, concilio o ?
<JHOSMAN> Mujica sabe ps q ahora q hablaron del campus no me dio respuesta Veronica =(
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, linaporras JHOSMAN voy a enviar un email felicitando a los muchachos por lo del flisol y solicitando las fotos y demas material informativo de actividades
<andresmmujica> ahh cierto que habiamos dicho que hoy hablabamos del papel del concilio !!! esa charla es larga!!!
<andresmmujica> heheh
<andresmmujica> de una jhosman
<linaporras> super
<linaporras> pero esperar al otro fin de semna
<andresmmujica> TAREA1:  Enviar correo formal felicitando y solicitando fotos y testimonios RESP: JHOSMAN
<andresmmujica> pero de acuerdo con linaporras
<linaporras> para que podas los de todos incluyendo el resto
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmmujica> apenas se haga el segundo
<andresmmujica> para que quede todo consolidado
<andresmmujica> igual en general el balance creo que fue muy bueno
<linaporras> revisemos las tareas
<andresmmujica> se genero un sentido de comunidad muy grande
<linaporras> jejeje pendientes...
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, esta vez vi q estabamos mas unidos
<andresmmujica> linaporras:  pues fácil si alguien hizo alguna tarea levante la mano
<SergioMeneses> o al menos trabajamos en muchos frentes comunes
<linaporras> yo las hice todas jejje
<andresmmujica> aghh k jartera.. mejor dicho. espere ya pongo las tareas
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, +
<andresmmujica> TAREA1: Enviar correo a la lista indicando que se requiere quemar 500 CDs para flisol candelaria y bogota, para lo cual se necesita 1. plata y 2. voluntarios que los quemen.
<andresmmujica> esa quedo DONE
<andresmmujica> TAREA2: Averiguar con los quemadores del centro cuanto cobran por hacer los 500 cds con sus supermaquinas de pirateria
<andresmmujica> esa quedo FAIL
<andresmmujica> TAREA3: Registrar flisol girardot
<andresmmujica> esa quedo DONE
<linaporras> pera
<andresmmujica> dime
<linaporras> no donaron CDs los done gui yo
<linaporras> necesitamos gente que done!!!
<andresmmujica> hmmm... veee entonces porque quemaron 200 cds de debian ????
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, eso los quemo jorge
<SergioMeneses> rojas
<linaporras> ah los de debian son aparte
<linaporras> yo done 200
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q los pusieron ellos
<andresmmujica> ahh bueno...
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> debian colombia lo hizo
<andresmmujica> pense k de los que tu donaste habian sacado para debian
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
<andresmmujica> ahh listo no prob.
<andresmmujica> JoseGutierrez: hola, estamos en piloto automatico... just join us
<andresmmujica> cuantos donaste linaporras  ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, saludos!
<linaporras> 200
<andresmmujica> en plata yo puse $280.000 para los pendones, $70.000 para los cds k tenia jhosman y se le deben $60.000 a czam
<SergioMeneses> no habia una wiki de inventario o algo asi?
<JoseGutierrez> Hi andresmujica JHOSMAN linaporras SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> Hii
<andresmmujica> sergiomeneses sip pero esta medio desactualizada
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, mmm... bueno cosas a retomar
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/MaterialEventos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si ese mismo... tocaria re-estructurarla
<andresmmujica> si del ciclo 11.10 no se actualizo
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: JoseGutierrez  recuerden que eso lo intentamos hacer con el archivo que armo danielgutierrez, de hecho esta desactualizada mientras decidiamos que hacer con ese archivo pero eso no se definio ni nada, quedo en el aire..
 * SergioMeneses regalo hasta su propio cd de 11.10 
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si cierto!
<SergioMeneses> continue :D
<andresmmujica> linaporras: volviendo al punto de donaciones...  cuanto te costaron los cds ?
<andresmmujica> linaporras ping
<andresmmujica> la perdimos o soy yo?
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: me lee?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> andresmm, andresmmujica le leo perfecto
<andresmm> ping andresmm
<SergioMeneses> sino q no lo quise interrumpir
<andresmmujica> ahh si...
<andresmmujica> entonces perdimos fue a linaporras
<andresmmujica> bueno sigamos con la lista y ya tocamos ese punto de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, hay un email donde los de medellin dicen q van a consignar
<SergioMeneses> pero q lo que se envio no era como se describio en el correo
<andresmmujica> sip, tambien vi de cali...
<SergioMeneses> y pues a mi solo me llego el pendon
<andresmmujica> solo le mandamos eso :)
<andresmmujica> la verdad no se k mas le mando lina.. sacamos los cds
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, por eso! :D solo comento ;)
<SergioMeneses> si yo tenia un monton aqui
<andresmmujica> pero no se si le mando stickers o algo ...
<andresmmujica> pues k tal k los hauan sacado del paquete..
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si
<andresmmujica> TAREA5: Cerrar el hilo Invitación para apoyar en el stand del FLISoL Bogotá- 5 de mayo indicando quienes quedaron inscritos para hacerse cargo del stand de UCO en #FlisolBogota
<JoseGutierrez> si ami tampoco me llego el material que decia en el correo pero el dinero esta disponible para ser consignado
<andresmmujica> esta quedo en fail, o aun esta pendiente JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Lina y Yo
<JHOSMAN> mmm requieren el Doc?
<linaporras> momento regrese del mas alla
<andresmmujica> porque pues por ahi se armo un lio en la lista o no lio, sino un exceso de intenciones de apoyo.....
<JHOSMAN> mmm no entiendo....
<SergioMeneses> ya q JHOSMAN menciona un Doc... JHOSMAN por favor coloque todas las cuentas de redes sociales con usuarios y passwords en el documento compartido que posee el concilio por favor :D
<JHOSMAN> no he tenido tiempo....
<JHOSMAN> luego lo hago
<JHOSMAN> pero hablaban de la gente del STAND de UCO para el 5 no?
<andresmmujica> TAREA2:  Agregar usuarios y passswords de redes sociales al documento compartido RESP: JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> requieren tal información?
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: como la vez pasada habiamos quedado que ud enviaba un correo a la lista cerrando el hilo donde se solicita apoyo para ese stand
<JHOSMAN> aja
<andresmmujica> en ese cierre la idea es decir como queda organizado el stand
<linaporras> los cds me costaron 38 x 2
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, +1
<linaporras> AH en relacion con el tema de lo que se envio a medellin
<andresmmujica> linaporras: un sec
<linaporras> yo ya les escribi a ellos xq no seles pudo enviar mas
<andresmmujica> linaporras: que se nos desorganiza la discusion
<andresmmujica> linaporras: ahora retomamos eso
<linaporras> Jhsoman ya cerro lo del stand porque ya tenemos la gente
<andresmmujica> linaporras: JHOSMAN si pero creo que falta cerrarlo por la lista????
<linaporras> mmm ah oks, toca hablar de eso,  y tenemos un voluntario más que es Edwin Garzón
<linaporras> que va a llevar el tele
<linaporras> y plantea una opcion interesante para el manejo del Stand
<SergioMeneses> eso de Edwin me parecio excelente
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo unos videos buenos en mi canal de youtube
<SergioMeneses> por si necesitan material
<SergioMeneses> :D
<linaporras> super seria genial que me mandaras los enlaces al mail
<linaporras> a mi de eos solo me preocupa la relacion entre darkhole y edwin xq creo que no se la llevan mucho
<JHOSMAN> tengo q salir de urgencia me cuentan xfa!
<andresmmujica> pues me preocupa es que darkhole no respondio el hilo..
<andresmmujica> vale JHOSMAN  no olvide lo de los passwords y cerrar el hilo
<andresmmujica> gracias
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, como asi q paso entre ellos? o q?
<SergioMeneses> porque eso si me parece malo
<andresmmujica> y pues con todo el respeto que pueda tener por edwin, pues ...
<andresmmujica> de pronto es que SergioMeneses  no conoce a Edwin
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, edwin garzon
<SergioMeneses> si si lo conozco
<SergioMeneses> pero no se q pasaria
<andresmmujica> pero bueno.  Los puntos rescatables que propone Edwin son la oferta del TV, la idea de las minicharlas es buena
<andresmmujica> no recuerdo que otra cosa planteo?
<linaporras> eso es en general
<SergioMeneses> a mi me parece bien
<andresmmujica> lo que no me gusta es que pues lina y jhosman ya tenian organizado lo del stand y pues el armo el zafarrancho -intentado ayudar, entiendo- con el hilo de que el quiere organizar el stand
<linaporras> ya hoy hablamos con el y ya mas o menos quedo organizada la cuestion
<linaporras> con el vamos por las buenas
<linaporras> jeje
<andresmmujica> ahh excelente linaporras !!!
<andresmmujica> cuentanos en que quedaron
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, oficialmente la organizadora es linaporras hasta donde tengo entendido
<SergioMeneses> asi q ella decida
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * SergioMeneses runs
<linaporras> en que el nos paoyaba de 7 a 9
<linaporras> pues con Jhosman lideramos todo ese tema :)
<andresmmujica> super que bueno
<andresmmujica> y si va a llevar el tv ???
<linaporras> sip eso dijo
<linaporras> :)
<SergioMeneses> lo de la tv me parece espectacular
<andresmmujica> linaporras:  mis respetos, me quito el sombrero
<andresmmujica> ;)
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ud no va a ir?
<linaporras> a proposito de eso
<linaporras> si andres va  a ir
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: solo por la mañana, de 8 a 12
<andresmmujica> bueno
<linaporras> el viernes podemos dejar colgada la publicidad, tienes time en la tarde?
<andresmmujica> como k toca estar desde las 7 vi por ahi ?
<andresmmujica> linaporras: nop
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, pues hagale... para q los de la comunidad conozcan al concilio
<SergioMeneses> valla y evangelice
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: solo puedo por la mañana un rato
<linaporras> entonces yo recojo algunas cosas el jueves en tu pffice para llevarlas el vierne sy dejar eso listo
<andresmmujica> oki
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, oe sin cambiar el tema muy abruptamente pero cuando linaporras será ubuntu member?
<andresmmujica> linaporras: el pendon naranja hay que ubicarlo estrategicamente, ojala a la entrada .. si se puede hacer eso el sabado temprano...
<linaporras> yo me lo llevo para hacerlo el viernes
<linaporras> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, el naranja q es mantel?
<andresmmujica> linaporras: vale, si logro el espacio te caigo alla el viernes, pero no es seguro.
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: es un mantel y un pendon.
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, no mandaron a hacer pendon alla?
<linaporras> si no yo paso el jueves por las cosas a tu office
<SergioMeneses> para q dejaran ese como mantel en la mesa donde estara el stand
<andresmmujica> bueno sigamos, creo k la tarea de ubuntu member de linaporras  no se registro??
<SergioMeneses> no se me pareceria mejor organizado
<linaporras> buena idea
<andresmmujica> linaporras: igual pasa el jueves. lo mas fijo es k el viernes yo no vaya, solo si la agenda me cambia podria estar.
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, aja
<SergioMeneses> ya deberia
<linaporras> entonces paso el Jueves
<andresmmujica> TAREA6 organizar stand y particiaicon flisol candelaria
<andresmmujica> esto quedo DONE
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, me hubiera gustado q linaporras estuviera en al membership
<linaporras> realizado
<andresmmujica> TAREA7: Hacer un diseño play para el volante de UCO en los flisoles
<andresmmujica> esto esta pendiente, no se si darkhole abra tenido tiempo...
<linaporras> eso no se hizo y seria bueno que se hicieraaa
<andresmmujica> igual la impresion y eso esta pegada al tema
<linaporras> yo le dije y dijo que necesitaba que mujica le pasara el brrador del año pasado
<andresmmujica> ahh miercoles linaporras  si sr.. el dijo eso...
<andresmmujica> grgrgr
<andresmmujica> bueno ahora se lo mando...
<andresmmujica> no se donde lo tengo
<linaporras> porfa colaborale xq eso es urg
<SergioMeneses> o0
<andresmmujica> TAREA3. Passarle diseño del SFD a darkhole para nuevo volante.  RESP andresmmujica
<andresmmujica> TAREA8: Organizar hacklab y fiesta de lanzamiento simultanea para el 26/05/12 en hackbo comiendo pizza
<andresmmujica> de eso hemos estado discutiendo, brainstorming k llaman
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: al fin es fijo que pasa por aca ese dia?
<SergioMeneses> aja
<andresmmujica> super
<andresmmujica> pues como va el tema es que seria en la casa de spyb0t
<linaporras> pues entonces aqui voy yo
<linaporras> miren en hackbo no se puede hacer
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, a finales de mayo!
<linaporras> la idea es que ese espacio tenga algo educativo
 * andresmmujica cree que linaporras  tiene laaaaagggg
<linaporras> para lo cual les voy a mencionar los sitios posibles
<linaporras> a) Fundacion casa del Boque b) casa de diego Forigua c) Casa de Sp1b0t d) Biblioteca Pública
<linaporras> de ahi considero que la opcin a o la d son las mejores
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<linaporras> en el flisol candelaria vi que la gente esta interesada en aprender de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> no se yo y farid nunca nos hemos llevado bien
<linaporras> y seria bueno programar talleres cada 15 dias
<andresmmujica> yo prefiero que estemos lo mas posible aparte de la FCB
<linaporras> pues mira que eso ha ido cambiando
<linaporras> pues entonces en biblioteca
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, aja
<linaporras> xq me parece que ni pa un lado ni pal otro
<andresmmujica> linaporras:  lo de los talleres ya se propuso y nadie escucho.  eran una vez cada mes.  se llaman hacklabs, yo di el primero y ahi quedo....
<linaporras> ahi tienen una pelea casa que hoy medio mejoro
<linaporras> no demosle
<linaporras> con eso
<linaporras> ahora puedo meterle mas al tema
<linaporras> y la fecha de lanzamiento sería una buena oportunidad para hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, yo ando consiguiendo un espacio en una universidad aqui en mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> pero estoy en tramites
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: super!!!   en medellin hicieron uno, tampoco han hecho mas.. pero es cuestion de impulso.. de darles regularidad y que se vea, ya con eso arranca
<linaporras> si toca darles una continuidad asi sea x internet
<linaporras> pero entonces al fin que con el espacio para hacer la actividad
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, linaporras y porque no usar el lernid
 * SergioMeneses sigue con eso 
<andresmmujica> hmm y en maloka es muy dificil ???
<SergioMeneses> hacer sesiones
<SergioMeneses> maloka!!! huy eso si aguanta
<andresmmujica> linaporras: lo digo por lo k uds hicieron hoy reunion alla?
<andresmmujica> linaporras: esta con laaaaaaggggggggg
<linaporras> mm pero sin pedir espacio ni nada
<linaporras> sino en la cafeteria
<linaporras> pues eria hacer el contacot
<linaporras> pero aguanta
<andresmmujica> ahhh
 * andresmmujica nunca ha ido a maloka :)
<linaporras> gestiono mejor lo de Maloka?
<linaporras> o que decidimos en relacion con el lanzamiento
<linaporras> ?
<andresmmujica> pues ese seria muy chevere.. si lo ves viable
<andresmmujica> linaporras: por donde estas conectada.  tienes un laag terrible
<linaporras> por la pagina web
<linaporras> jeje de U-co
<andresmmujica> me too.. pero tu internet.. es celular ???
<linaporras> no casa
<andresmmujica> hmm ok.
<andresmmujica> bueno, pues maloka seria chevere si se pudiera y queda bien ubicado para salir luego a comer algo...
<andresmmujica> o la biblioteca tambien pero esa queda como mas solitaria?
<linaporras> pues la idea es hacer una convocatoria cehvere del tema
<andresmmujica> seria definir los talleres/charlas que se van a dar
<andresmmujica> con 3 o 4 charlas de 1hr cada una tenemos...
<andresmmujica> creo
<linaporras> es importnate laucnhpad reporte de bugs...
<linaporras> novedades de 12.04
<linaporras> como migrar a 12.04 y no morir en el intento y listo
<andresmmujica> :)
<andresmmujica> sip
<linaporras> pues que Sergio de una charla tmbn
<andresmmujica> claro
<andresmmujica> obligado
<linaporras> entonces cojan temas para cuadrar agendas
<andresmmujica> y JoseGutierrez  no puede viajar a bogota ese dia?
<andresmmujica> me pido la del upgrade
<andresmmujica> llevo dos laptops para actualizarlos en vivo
<andresmmujica> hasta 3 de pronto.. jejejej
<JoseGutierrez> pues si algo voy a ver si viajo para el campus party pues para esa fecha creo qe me dan vacaciones
<linaporras> y reporte de bugs y ubuntu co member quien?
<andresmmujica> sergio y tututututututu
<andresmmujica> bueno niños
<linaporras> yo :o
<andresmmujica> esto ya se fue de largo
<linaporras> entonces miro maloka
<andresmmujica> linaporras: claro
<linaporras> segunda opcion biblio
<andresmmujica> contandonos tu experiencia de como fuiste aprobada ubuntu member
<linaporras> ??
<linaporras> que ubntu member me perdi
<andresmmujica> hagase
<JoseGutierrez> andresmujica no se le olvide mandarme un correo para consignarle el dinero
<linaporras> yo,a  q horas? que hice,¢omo hice eso?
<andresmmujica> linaporras: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas  para que te vayas inscribiendo
<andresmmujica> JoseGutierrez: sip gracias, la prox semana des pues de saber cuando recaudamos este sabado,
<linaporras> :o
<linaporras> ahorita hago eso
<andresmmujica> bueno sergiomeneses se cayo, si quieren dejemos por aqui.  nos quedan tareas para revisar pero creo k cubrimos los puntos basicos
<linaporras> oks
<linaporras> entonces quedmao esi
<andresmmujica> linaporras: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<linaporras> aleta todos para el dia de la feista de lanzamiento
<andresmmujica> la siguiente reunion es el 15 cierto?
<andresmmujica> sip
<linaporras> sip
<andresmmujica> apenas, para esa fecha tenemos los temas y el sitio y podemos lanzar la publicidad.. o de pronto antesitos...
<linaporras> oks
<andresmmujica> bueno, slds entonces
<andresmmujica> slds a la mami linaporras
<andresmmujica> saludos JoseGutierrez
<linaporras> ok
<andresmmujica> JoseGutierrez: FELICITACIONES POR EL FLISOL CALI
<andresmmujica> estuvo excelente
<linaporras> :)
<JoseGutierrez> ok feliz noche
<andresmmujica> y felicitaciones a Jorge Bravo
<JHOSMAN> se van?
<andresmmujica> hahahah
<linaporras> sip
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: sip
<andresmmujica> hoy es festivo
<JHOSMAN> weno xD vine tan pronto como pude jeje
<andresmmujica> mañana a madrugar
<JHOSMAN> :p
<andresmmujica> todoso con pereza
<andresmmujica> etc
<andresmmujica> etc
<andresmmujica> etc
<JHOSMAN> si clase a las 6AM ¬¬
<andresmmujica> :)
<linaporras> ooo
<JHOSMAN> Ok xauuu
<JHOSMAN> linaporras me puedes contar mañana q paso aqui ya q me perdi de casi todo....
<linaporras> ok
<andresmmujica> TAREA4: Validar si se puede en maloka o en una biblioteca RESP: linaporras
<linaporras> manana te llamo
<JHOSMAN> por chat mejor para q no gastes min jeje
<andresmmujica> ojo JHOSMAN no me moleste a linaporras ud ya tiene novia
<linaporras> jajajja
<linaporras> jajja
<JHOSMAN> o.O?
<JHOSMAN> lina te estoy molestando?
<andresmmujica> jijijiji
<andresmmujica> fresco JHOSMAN es molestando
<JHOSMAN> xD yo si decia.... jaja
<andresmmujica> venga
<JHOSMAN> voy
<andresmmujica> hablando de cosas
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: en las redes sociales
<andresmmujica> en twitter creo k hay un error
<JHOSMAN> ??
<andresmmujica> a veces salen tweets con un monton de ubuntuco ubuntuco ubuntuco
<andresmmujica> como k repite y repite el bot lo mismo
<JHOSMAN> eso es por las publicaciones q se hacen desde identica a twitter
<JHOSMAN> pero no veo donde es q se realiza esa exportacion
<JHOSMAN> pero es por identica
<andresmmujica> a veces pasa..
<JHOSMAN> publicación automatica desde Identica a Twitter con los tags !UbuntuCO
<andresmmujica> voy a fijarme la prox k lo vea para ver como es que es
<JHOSMAN> osea rebota de un lado a otro
<JHOSMAN> es asi
<andresmmujica> ahh
<JHOSMAN> como le digo
<JHOSMAN> se de el problema desde hace mucho
<JHOSMAN> pero no veo donde quitar eso q todo lo q se publique en identca se valla para TW
<JHOSMAN> por q segun twitter dice q es una App llamada Google
<JHOSMAN> pero no se donde xD
<andresmmujica> jejeje
<andresmmujica> chao linaporras  chao JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Xauu
<JHOSMAN> @LinaPorras como te fué ahorita?  too bien?
<JHOSMAN> te fuiste? #ForeverAlone?
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> =(
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, volvi
<SergioMeneses> q paso
<SergioMeneses> me quede sin internet :S
<linaporras> up's
<linaporras> nos fuismo jejje
<linaporras> jeje
<linaporras> mmmm no pues la tera es coordinar lo de la fiesta
<linaporras> y pues te enie una pregunta al mail
<linaporras> x lo demas creo que no hay nada nuevo
<linaporras> me voy a domir jeje
<linaporras> estamos hablando xq para lo de ubuntu member necesito tu ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-03
<Carlosro> Necesito ayuda urgenteee O_O
<Carlosro> ¿Nadie?
<Carlosro> bueno :/
<camilorock> oe
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-03
<Santiago> alguien save como acceder al sistema ubuntu 12.03
<Santiago> dire ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-30
<CristhianEchever> ¿Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-03
<hades1996> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-04-27
<Jcqr123> BrayanBautista ola ke ase
<Fori> kiai
<Fori> BrayanBautista:
<Fori> aca no dicen nada
<Fori> no hacen nada
<BrayanBautista> me pueden dar un breve resumen del tiempo que no estuve
<BrayanBautista> llegue un poco tarde
<Jcqr123> ......
<Jcqr123> Ese es el resumen
<Jcqr123> Jejejeje
<Fori> BrayanBautista: ud es el unico del concilio que llego
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-05-03
<Jcqr123> Planta rodadora salvaje pasa
